# Skye- any tips?



## ruthiebabe (Aug 16, 2005)

Off to Skye next week. Any tips about great places to stay, the campsites you enjoyed most, I have a list of them, though we also do enjoy wild camping if appropriate and small sites. Best of all sites or spots with views! Facilities, hook-ups etc are less important as we are pretty self sufficient.

TIA, Ruth


----------



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

We found this wild camping spot on our last trip - http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=5766
Have fun!
Bill


----------



## norrie (May 1, 2005)

You dont need tips for Skye...believe me you will enjoy every moment.

We stayed for 8 days and dropped in everywhere, I suggest you do the same

You will not be dissapointed.

Norrie


----------



## Wilmannie (Feb 7, 2010)

Agree entirely with Norrie! 
Went there a couple of weeks ago & there are lots of places to stop, lovely scenery & friendly folks. But there are midges too! Take your Skin So Soft & don't park near connifers! Have fun, hope the sun shines.


----------



## Andysam (May 10, 2005)

Midge head net (seriously!)


----------



## Wilmannie (Feb 7, 2010)

Midge head net is a best-seller there! However, don't really rate it myself as some swarms are of midges so tiny you can hardly see them! Don't park where there's rubbish lying around or where there's lots of connifers & be prepared to spend some time sealed in the van when they're out in force!  (they don't seem to go in the pubs!)


----------



## ruthiebabe (Aug 16, 2005)

Thanks all, especially for any spots to camp. Midges, we like the Avon skin so soft, took loads to the Outer Hebrides and never used it! Far too windy for any self respecting midge there! If I remember rightly (it was ages ago I last went to Skye) there are rather more sheltered midge paradises. Maybe they will calm down a bit in September...??


----------



## Andysam (May 10, 2005)

As of last week there were lots on the west coast of the mainland.


----------



## Jagman (Feb 16, 2008)

Hi Ruth

If you happen to need a decent site just before you hit the bridge we found Balmacara v.good - all facilities including emptying - nice people running it - lovely location - shops nearby plus pub with decent food but not visible from site. No booking so just turn up.

Reraig Caravan Site Balmacara IV40 8DH 01599 566215

www.reraig.com

If you enjoy exploring try Stein on the west coast of the northern peninsula Waternish - winding dead end road with shoreside village at the end - great pub food www.stein-inn.co.uk - and a posh seafood restaurant - www.lochbay-seafood-restaurant.co.uk

Hope the midges are dead by the time you get there - otherwise agree with everyone else - Skye midges are as bad as they get!

Jagman


----------



## ruthiebabe (Aug 16, 2005)

Hi Jagman

We'll be exploring all right, every damn corner probably. And walking as much as possible. Had already decided Stein would be a must, sounds great so glad to have a further endorsement. Better save up as there seem to be loads of good restaurants, might have to break a few rules!


----------

